

Is the use of computers harmful to introductory CS pedagogy? - rw
http://groups.google.com/group/plt-scheme/browse_thread/thread/988e29b3b22024e8

======
jlefo7p6
I enjoy programming, and I learn the theory behind it to make my programming
better. Since motivation is an important part of introductory classes, I'm
okay with the current order.

Mathematics, on the other hand, doesn't start getting good until after
calculus. Mixing the order up there is something I could get behind.

